# Zabaglione, with a twist!



## Ishbel (Mar 15, 2005)

The supermarkets seem to be filled with what, in my childhood were called 'Blood oranges' - and now seem to have been re-christened as Sanguinella (same meaning, diff language!).

This is from a freebie recipe card that I picked up in the grocery aisle of my local supermarket.  I made the dish a couple of weeks ago, and it was really GOOD!

*Blood Orange Zabaglione*

A seasonal variation on Italy's one great pudding, this has a pleasant sharpness, although you could always add more sugar if you like. If you can't get fresh blood oranges, use ordinary oranges, or blood orange juice from a carton.

Serves 8

6 large egg yolks
4 tbsp caster sugar, or to taste
200ml fresh blood orange(or plain orange) juice
Juice of ½ lemon

Put all the ingredients in a bowl over a pan of simmering water.

The surface of the bowl must not come into contact with the water.Whisk  with an electric whisk until the mixture is fluffy and holding its shape (about 10 minutes).

Divide between 8 glasses and eat straight away.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 15, 2005)

Ishbel that looks wonderful! I have a question though. What is caster sugar?


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 15, 2005)

Crewsk, it's the same as super-fine sugar.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks PA!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2005)

that sounds really good ishbel. i've always wondered what was in that pudding. a local sweet here that i love is called canneloni zabaglione, which is a deep fried tube of pasta dough (canneloni), filled with different flavors of zabaglione, then dipped in dark italian chocolate and rolled in crushed hazelnuts.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 16, 2005)

WOW, Bucky - heart attack time - but sounds GREAT!!!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey I have a question about this. I made this the other day using orange juice/orange gatorade and the above recipe....

Is it supposed to be served: warm? Piping hot? refrigerated? I could not tell from the recipe  had as it is just said to serve immediately. I would up serving it from the fridge and therein my question: 

Anyhow the taste was a little...eggy? I mean I am okay with tha but I wonder if that is really how it is supposed to taste. 

My wife was okay with my daughter took one bite and was like "Yuck." Yeah I could see that from a four year old. I was the same way. 

Is there any suggestion of how it is supposed to taste? A little eggy? Is there any suggestion of how thick it is supposed to be? Or at what temp. to serve?
Thx.


----------



## Rom (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for the recipe, can't wait to try it out!



buckytom said:


> that sounds really good ishbel. i've always wondered what was in that pudding. a local sweet here that i love is called canneloni zabaglione, which is a deep fried tube of pasta dough (canneloni), filled with different flavors of zabaglione, then dipped in dark italian chocolate and rolled in crushed hazelnuts.



i just drooled on my desk...


----------



## Lynan (Dec 27, 2007)

jpinmaryland said:


> Hey I have a question about this. I made this the other day using orange juice/orange gatorade and the above recipe....
> 
> Is it supposed to be served: warm? Piping hot? refrigerated? I could not tell from the recipe had as it is just said to serve immediately. I would up serving it from the fridge and therein my question:
> 
> ...


 
Zabaglione can be eaten warm or cold, but is most often eaten warm in Italy with something like savoiardi biscuits (ladyfingers) to accompany it.
Yes, it will taste ' eggy' as it is not really cooked, as a baked custard is. If you had a recipe where you whisk your eggs and sugar over a pot of simmering water and add marsala, then you are spot on!
The consistency should be where lifting the spoon out of the mix, it will leave a trail on top of rest of mix in pot. Will firm more after cooling.

If anyone ever has zabaglione leftovers, fold into an equal amount of softly whipped cream and freeze. It is wonderful and never freezes hard because of the alcohol.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah Marsala I think that will do the trick. I will go for the leftover idea. Thx.


----------

